# Christmas Plans



## RJ (Dec 13, 2001)

With snow only marginally skiable during the Christmas week, my wife and I will be hiking a lot more. We have some family and friends staying with us during that week so we might get a hiking party together and tackle some of the smaller mountains, since our friends are not seasoned hikers. I hope everyone has a safe and merry Christmas and a rewarding New Years.


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2001)

Took a hike up Bear Mountain in CT this morning. If you're looking for snow in CT, that was the place to go today. Probably 3-4" right from the car to the summit. We did an up-and-back via Under Mountain and the AT.

Under Mountain had nice snowpack with good traction, but the summit cone via the AT was a little icey. 1'+ drifts near the summit too. We did okay with summer boots though. Saw a group putting on crampons on the way down, but we didn't really need them. Just a little slow-going. Good to get out in the snow a bit this morning. Tomorrow's rain will probably wipe it out though...Lame.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2002)

Well? Did anyone get out hiking during the holidays?


----------



## RJ (Jan 8, 2002)

*Holiday hike.*

My wife and I hiked Mt Hedgehog on 12/29/01 via the UNH trail. For those of you who are unfamiliar with this mountain, it is located next to Mt Potash on the Kancamagus Highway. It's a nice loop that affords the hiker some beautiful views one would not normally associate with a smaller mountain. It was well worth the effort.


----------

